# Handbuch über die Bedeutung der MLFB



## Snape (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Handbuch oder Ähnliches, wo man sehen kann, was genau die MLFB der SIMATIC-Produkte bedeutet, also was jede Ziffer und jede Zahl bedeutet.
Kann mir da jemand von Euch helfen?

Snape


----------



## schuld (17 Juli 2013)

*Struktur der MLFB*

Hi,

hast du mittlerweile diesbezüglich ein Dokument gefunden??
Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Beschreibung der MLFB. Muss auch nicht der neuste Stand sein, es soll mir einfach einen Einblick geben, welche Nummer bzw. welcher Nummernblock welche Bedeutung hat.

Grüße Schuld

Edit: Mir gehts dabei hauptsächlich um den Aufbau der MLFB von S7-300 / S7-400 Steuerungen und deren Module.


----------



## Snape (17 Juli 2013)

Nein, hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## miami (19 Juli 2013)

Es gibt Siemens intern ein Regelwerk wie die Bestellnummern/MLFBs zu erstellen sind. Das regelt aber nur grundsätzliches (z.B. dass die Buchstaben I und O nicht verwendet werden dürfen) und die ersten drei Stellen. (6ES= Simatic S). Alle weiteren Stellen werden wohl von den Abteilungen festgelegt, die für die jeweiligen Produkte verantwortlich sind.


----------



## RealDrive (23 Januar 2014)

Hallo,
würde gerne Informationen (Aufbau und Definition) zu MLFB der SIMATIC-Produkte haben.
Leider war dieser Beitrag bisher erfolglos.

Im Web habe ich die folgende PDF gefunden, nur erklärt es die MLFB für Siemens Motoren.
Anhang anzeigen PDF_1LE1_new_MLFB_en_V101.pdf


....sowas nur für SIMATIC-Produkte.


Viele Grüße
VLT_RealDrive


----------

